# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Перенос донных с документооборот ПРОФ в конфигурацию документооборот КОРП

## andre_mf

Добрый день. Подскажите, как перенести все задания из ПРОФ в КОРП ?

----------

